# Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot



## AFE (21. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

Habe eine Anka mit 5ps aussenborder mit der ich auf der Havel auch gerne in der Dämmerung bzw nachts fahren möchte. 

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, geht das nicht ohne Beleuchtung. Ich möchte gerne eine mobile Lampe haben, also nicht fest montiert und am liebsten mit Batterien also ohne externen Zusatzakku. 

Habt ihr da Tipps für mich? Wie handhabt ihr das?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Windelwilli (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Sowas hier...

http://www.amazon.de/Solarleuchte-LED-Licht-Au%C3%9Fenbereich-St%C3%BCck-Erdspie%C3%9F/dp/B00UVLT8SS/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1429602508&sr=8-42&keywords=erdspiess+led

gibts beim örtlichen Discounter einzeln schon ab 1 €.
Und eine Batterie brauchst Du auch nicht extra.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Solarleuchten???
Erklär das mal der Wasspo 

Man must sich schon ne Lampe besorgen die auch fürs Boot erlaubt ist.

http://www.bsh.de/de/Produkte/Infomaterial/Lichterfuehrung/Lichterfuehrung.pdf

Mal durchlesen und danach in der Bucht zb.für 20€ nen erlaubtes geeignetes kaufen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Es gibt solche Naviagtionsbeleuchtiungen mit Batteriebetrieb, die reichen für solche KLeinfahrzeuge aus, wenn der Motor keine Lichtmaschine hat.


----------



## sbho (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Ist doch in den KVR  geregelt, weiße Rundumleuchte reicht bis 7 m Länge Boot; auch bei Ruderbooten Taschenlampe / Petroleumlampe, die bei Bedarf/Gefahr gezeigt werden kann, beim Ankern außerhalb vom Fahrwasser ist nix erforderlich...


----------



## sbho (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

und dann noch 'nen Blumenkasten aussenbords für die Würmer und  
 wo du den Erdspiess dann reinsteckst, 
 pass adabei ber auf die Petunien deiner Holden auf, 
 sonst gibt's Ärger 
 *LOL*


----------



## Windelwilli (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*



gründler schrieb:


> Solarleuchten???
> Erklär das mal der Wasspo
> 
> Man must sich schon ne Lampe besorgen die auch fürs Boot erlaubt ist.
> ...



Kein Problem. Bin damit schon ewig unterwegs und bis jetzt hat sich niemand beschwert.


----------



## AFE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*



gründler schrieb:


> Solarleuchten???
> Erklär das mal der Wasspo
> 
> Man must sich schon ne Lampe besorgen die auch fürs Boot erlaubt ist.
> ...




Danke für den Link. Gilt aber für die Seeschifffahrt. Binnen ist nochmal anders geregelt?!

Im Bauhaus (Bootsabteilung) meinte der freundliche Verkäufer noch, dass es zugelassene Leuchten gibt, mit denen man in der Dunkelheit ankern und fahren darf und nichtzugelassene, die nur fürs Ankern verwendet werden dürfen?!


----------



## Franky (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Der freundliche Verkäufer hat nicht unrecht - für's Ankern reicht im Zweifel ne Petroleumfunzel. Für Fahrt braucht es 'ne BSH-Zulassung.
Allerdings bin ich mir bei der anderen Sache nicht sicher. Ich meine, dass man  lt. Binnenschifffahrtsstraßenordnung neben dem Rundumlicht auch ne Zweifarblaterne bei Motorisierung braucht. Nur Ruderboote (also ganz ohne Maschinenantrieb) kommen mit der "Notbeleuchtung" aus. Ich such noch mal...

Zusatz:
Jepp - Seitenlichter bzw. Zweifarblaterne neben Rundumlicht (1 m höher) ist Mindestanforderung (s. Bilder 18 - 20)
https://www.elwis.de/Schifffahrtsre...srecht/BinSchStrO/Anlagen/Anlage-3/index.html

und nochn Zusatz...
Für Binnen (!!!) ist keine BSH-Zulassung der Beleuchtung Pflicht. Es reicht die "EU-Steuerradzulassung".


----------



## AFE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Oh man.

Dank dir..


----------



## memorie (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

moin
 und noch etwas offtopic..
ne haftpflichtversicherung kostet für solche boote um die 50-60 € im jahr !!
aber beruhigt ungemein.. nicht aus zu denken, wenn jemand in dunkelheit ausweichen muß und schaden erleidet,, oder man selber irgendwas überfährt, 
sollte jeder, der motorisiert fährt, haben, pflicht oder nicht , ist sinnvoll angelegtes geld..
gruß  karl


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Ich habe mir für mein 4m-Boot so ein Teil gekauft ...

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00GNZPNM6/ref=pe_386171_37038021_TE_3p_M3T1_dp_1

... ist einfach zu händeln, leicht an- und abzubauen und völlig ausreichend!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Korken (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

http://www.bauhaus.info/suche/produkte?q=aqua+signal


----------



## AFE (21. April 2015)

*AW: Topplicht - Rundumlicht - Positionsleuchte für Kleinboot*

Danke an alle


----------

